# Notebook Netzteil für Ralle



## zotos (28 Mai 2007)

Wer aus der Nachbarschaft kann mal gerade zu Ralle düsen und ihm ein Notebook Netzteil für sein Notebook ausleihen?

Der Arme Super-Mod hat im Eifer des Gefechts (Einsatz vor Ort beim Kunden) sein Netzteil bei einem Kunden liegen lassen und das direkt vor dem Pfingstwochenende ;o(


----------



## seeba (28 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wer aus der Nachbarschaft kann mal gerade zu Ralle düsen und ihm ein Notebook Netzteil für sein Notebook ausleihen?
> 
> Der Arme Super-Mod hat im Eifer des Gefechts (Einsatz vor Ort beim Kunden) sein Netzteil bei einem Kunden liegen lassen und das direkt vor dem Pfingstwochenende ;o(


DU hast den Ort doch garnicht angegeben...


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2007)

*Energiekrise*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> sein Netzteil bei einem Kunden liegen lassen und das direkt vor dem Pfingstwochenende



Dann frage ich mich doch, wie der Ralle es geschafft hat, ohne Netzteil das ganze Wochenende hier im Forum zu posten ???

Ralle, war meine Idee mit dem Laufrad und sieben Hamstern nicht wirklich gut ??? 
Und das bißchen Gras für die Viecher ist doch billiger als der Strom von E.O.N.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (29 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> DU hast den Ort doch garnicht angegeben...



SPS-Forum Googlemap zeigt den Ort von Ralle ja ganz gut an ;o)

Nur ob man ein Netzteil in die JVA Untermaßfeld bekommt ist eine Andere Frage.


----------



## seeba (29 Mai 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> SPS-Forum Googlemap zeigt den Ort von Ralle ja ganz gut an ;o)
> 
> Nur ob man ein Netzteil in die JVA Untermaßfeld bekommt ist eine Andere Frage.


Höö? Was denn nun passiert?


----------



## zotos (29 Mai 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Höö? Was denn nun passiert?



;o)

Na ja Du warst Laut SPS-Forum Googlemap ja auch mal fast Nachbar von Markus.

PS: ich wohne auch nicht im Freibad ;o)


----------

